# 9th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP Date Change to April 12th



## dj rudy k (Mar 24, 2015)

CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP Date Change to April 12th
9th Annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap Meet Addison Illinois.
Serious problems with up coming bike show scheduled for 4/29 
Show is Being moved too April 12th.
 Early voting poles were set up in the gym that we were to use for the Bike Show / Swap meet.
 A mistake. My Township contact was on vacation last week and was not there when set up was made.
Well we could not just move them ourself to another area because it would be considered tampering a federal crime. And the cost to move it would kill the fundraiser aspect. I was however offered a large tent outside but with 5 1/2 " of fresh snow and the  4/29 Sunday Forecast of a high of 39 plus a early morning light rain. We would have needed a place to get warmed up, and a tent won't cut it. I Had a meeting early today in the morning to go over other options. Well I was not going to pay $500 for the crew and another $50 for polling Judges to watch the move. I get the use of the Gym and grounds as a Trade for my DJ services that I perform yearly for the Kids there.. I apologize for the inconvenience. please help spread the word My Fellow Spokes!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 27, 2015)

Since this has been rescheduled,  I'm going to run a virtual swap table, for sale on cabe tomorrow Sat 8 to 12 noon CST.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 29, 2015)

*CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP Date Change to April 12th*

Maybe it was meant to be held later! 
The weather this morn is cold and windy with some rain!
And it also is Palm Sunday!
So, see you cabers in two weeks.


----------



## Chel_in_IL (Mar 29, 2015)

Can you update this on Chainlink too? We drove out to Addison today because of the ad on there.  (We ended up spending money at REI.)

Looking forward to returning in two weeks. 
Michelle


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 7, 2015)

Administrator,
can you make this a sticky.
We need everyone not to miss this meet?
Thanks
wes


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2015)

So is the show on the 12th??????


----------



## the tinker (Apr 7, 2015)

vincev said:


> So is the show on the 12th??????




Its listed 3 days ago for the 12th. on Craigs list. see you there.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 9, 2015)

*Administrator, can you make this a sticky.*

9th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP Date Change to April 12th
Administrator,
can you make this a sticky.
We need everyone not to miss this meet?
Thanks
Wes


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 10, 2015)

*THIS SUNDAY 9th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP April 12th*

Who all is coming?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm coming and bringing most of these.  I have 35 bikes and at least 28 of them can get gone.


----------



## chitown (Apr 10, 2015)

I should be able to make it. Forecast looks ok... so far.


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 11, 2015)

Lets ressurect this thread!!!
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71127-Who-s-taking-What-to-Addison&highlight=addison


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks like a nice assortment of bikes are coming to this meet tomorrow!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 11, 2015)

*Pre war Gold*

I hope to get to Addison around 7 or 8 with this rusty gold. mostly pre ww2 heavy in Elgin,  NO SCHWINN stuff.  Lots of racks and guards [not shown] and at least 10 newer parts or project bikes. Look for Robin Bridges  or the tinker[I will be wearing a:eek::eek: :o:o:eek::eek:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 12, 2015)

Good show today!
Thanks to Rudy for having meet.
Wes


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice meetin ya Tinker,Wes,Neath....,plus seeing some old friends.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 12, 2015)

Had a great time at Addison. Rudy put on a really good show ,something for every one.  Sold all the early bikes we brought plus lots of parts . I was very happy with myself. For once I kept myself in check and did not bring home a bunch of bikes. bought a late 30s Colson project bike.Got to meet Vincev and found out we already met and have done business before[ should see that man dance!] met his wife Ruth. Wes Pinchot was there  Chi town was there , as was Neanderthal and other other Cabers . was perfect weather and what more can I say


----------



## the tinker (Apr 12, 2015)

Had a p.m. from  dmk 411 out of Wisconsin asking about the bikes I posted that were being sold at the Addison show. sorry could not reply to you, and the tinker has yet to use this E mail thing. 
The bike in question was sold . The headbadge said: Angelus  San francisco ,California. The early stuff sold . the 1940 girls Hawthone and the girls Elgin did not and ,god willing, will be at Memory lane or Ann Arbor this month.


----------



## chitown (Apr 12, 2015)

the tinker said:


> The bike in question was sold . The headbadge said: Angelus  San francisco ,California.




That was one nice Miami built double bar. If the paint wasn't so nice, I would have bought that in a heartbeat and done a Flying Merkel tribute bike!

Nice seeing the usual suspects. I was only there a short time but it looked like there were plenty of deals and wide variety of stuff to choose from.


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2015)

Great day for a show.


----------



## MBlue6 (Apr 12, 2015)

Great show, Great weather, good crowd. Thanks Rudy for putting it on. I picked up a nice 60 Schwinn Continental and a girls 20" Schwinn and I sold a few bikes. I can't complain.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful day, had a great time.  Sold a couple of bikes.  Met some fellow cabers Vince, tinker and Wes.  Actually didn't buy anything, but should have bought some of the parts I was looking at.  Should buy it when you see it, right!?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 13, 2015)

chitown said:


> That was one nice Miami built double bar. If the paint wasn't so nice, I would have bought that in a heartbeat and done a Flying Merkel tribute bike!






the tinker said:


> Look for Robin Bridges  or the tinker[I will be wearing a:eek::eek: :o:o:eek::eek:View attachment 207925






the tinker said:


> The bike in question was sold . The headbadge said: Angelus  San francisco ,California. The early stuff sold .




Killer!!!!!!!!! Wheels...............................................Tall.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 13, 2015)

anyone with pics of the show


----------



## dboi4u (Apr 13, 2015)

*9th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW &amp; SWAP Date Change to April 12th*

I got some but forgot to take a pic of the whole show but it was great I had a blast reconnecting with friends and made new ones great hobby,great people the one with the two ladies and the guy are 5th and 6th generation Koslow and the blue bicycle was purchased from their grandfather in the store they still own 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2015)

Any more meet pics???


----------

